#ubuntu-marketing 2007-05-21
<beuno> Burgundavia: just got home, how's UWN?
<Burgundavia> watching Firefly right now
<boredandblogging> that was an awesome show
<boredandblogging> has a user rating of 9.5/10 on imdb which is plain nuts
<beuno> Burgundavia: great, I'll walk the dog and add whatever I have left
<beuno> did you add what you wanted?
<Burgundavia> not yet
<beuno> good, do your watching, I'll finish up my part then
<Burgundavia> ok
<beuno> whenever your around, I also want to ask you *how* to post to the Fridge, as there aren't any links anywhere
<tonyyarusso> "magical connections"
<beuno> tonyyarusso: I thought I saw some magic there...
<Madpilot> voodoo, actually.
<beuno> Madpilot: thanks for the specifics  :D
<beuno> aren't you an editor too?
<Madpilot> no, I just loiter here for some reason
<beuno> the "auto-join" thingie really defines what you end up doing in life, doesn't it?
<Madpilot> yes, I remain interested in the Fridge because of my xchat setup :)
<beuno> :p
<Burgundavia> beuno: you login via /user
<Burgundavia> and then you have stuff on the side
<Burgundavia> what is your email again, for the UWN
<Burgundavia> I am completely exhausted, so will postpone anything I will do until 42
<beuno> Burgundavia: I did, and nothing new except "log out" and "my account" appeared
<Burgundavia> maybe you didn't get the rights
<beuno> Burgundavia: I use bueno@ubuntu.com
<beuno> Burgundavia: that sounds like what happened  :D
<beuno> can you check it out so I can do the full release now?
<Burgundavia> I will send you the password
<Burgundavia> and let Madpilot deal with the Fridge
<beuno> Burgundavia: great, thanks, good night
<Burgundavia> sent
<Madpilot> Me? huh?
* beuno feels the cold drift of betrayel flow down his back
<Madpilot> Burgundavia, you do remember I've never bothered getting Fridge edit/commit rights, yes?
<beuno> ah
<Burgundavia> right
<Burgundavia> ugh
<beuno> maybe not  :D
<Burgundavia> nixternal might still be alive
<beuno> nixternal maybe?
<beuno> Burgundavia: don't worry about it, I'll get it sent tomorrow
<Lipe_> hi everyone
<beuno> thanks, night
<beuno> hey Lipe_
<Burgundavia> I can do it
<Burgundavia> tomorrow
<boredandblogging> beuno: anything else needed for the UWN?
<beuno> boredandblogging: going through all of it, but it seems like another great release   :D
<boredandblogging> awesome
<beuno> needs some work from my part on "Team of the Week" and "Spec of the Week" to be perfect  :D
<beuno> Burgundavia: can I run something by you real quick?
<Burgundavia> sure
<beuno> I added to the UWN the "Solar Planet" bit
<beuno> and added the phrase "It's on the right side just below the "Subscribe" links. If you want to get your Planet on their, get in touch with us at the marketing team and we'll help you through the process"
<beuno> (their should be there)
<beuno> is that OK?
<beuno> I didn't know where to refer people to
<Burgundavia> that is probably best
<Burgundavia> that way we can filter requests, basically
<beuno> yeap, that was the main idea, just didn't want to create havoc on the mailing list
<beuno> (now without someone elses aproval anyway)  :p
<beuno> releasing now...
<beuno> boredandblogging: can you digg it?
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [+o beuno]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-marketing:beuno] : Welcome to the Ubuntu Marketing Team's IRC channel | We're here to fix Bug #1 | Keep in mind that whatever your LoCo does, any other LoCo can benefit from your work or experience! | Please sign up to the mailing list, ubuntu-marketing at lists.ubuntu.com | Beuno is doing UWN | UWN #41 is out, UWN #42 is in progress to be released Sunday May 27th
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [-o beuno]  by beuno
<beuno> poningru: maybe you can digg the latest UWN?
<boredandblogging> beuno: let me find a digg account and I'll do it
<beuno> boredandblogging: great, thanks!
<poningru> yarr k
<boredandblogging> poningru: if you want to do it, go for it
<poningru> oh ubuntumarketing and c4n0n1c4l
<boredandblogging> ok
<boredandblogging> is there a way to edit it after its created?
<boredandblogging> says 34th instead of 41
<beuno> boredandblogging: if you already sent it, I think no, but I'm not sure  :D
<boredandblogging> thats retarded
<beuno> poningru: any idea?
<poningru> err...
<poningru> dont think so
<boredandblogging> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_Weekly_Newsletter_41
<boredandblogging> oh well
<boredandblogging> with that screw up, I'm out, later all
<beuno> boredandblogging: later, and again, great job
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-marketing.log
<jono> jenda: ping
<jono> elkbuntu: ping
<jenda> jono: pong
<jono> jenda: where is the ubuntu poster?
<jenda> jono: where?
<jenda> jono: source files?
<jono> jenda: the files so someone can print it
<jenda> j'sec
<jenda> jono: http://diy.devubuntu.com/repo/spreadubuntu/DIY%20Material/Batch%201,%20Posters/
<elkbuntu> jono pong?
<jono> elkbuntu: its ok, sorted now :)
<elkbuntu> cool
<clintfish> Greetings
<clintfish> Greetings everyone. What do you think about aaaaaaaaaaa school project with and about ubuntu. I mean a real image film or something with photos or film
<clintfish> Hello: I want to make a movie project with and about ubuntu. It's a school project. the last project of my school life. you know the final project. what do you think about that idea
<clintfish> anyone here?! any respond?! please =)
<boredandblogging> clintfish: you might want to send this to the mailing list
<boredandblogging> it will get lost here
<clintfish> okay and where i found it ?! xd
<boredandblogging> clintfish: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-marketing
<clintfish> oh okay thank you very much. 
<clintfish> do you like that idea?
<boredandblogging> it could be interesting
<clintfish> =) thank you
<clintfish> got much good feedback now it should work
<boredandblogging> jenda: ping
<tuxcrafte1> http://www.w3schools.com/browsers/browsers_os.asp
<tuxcrafte1> why is Linux loosing market share such rapidly? 
<tuxcrafte1> had Vista such a big influence 
<jenda> boredandblogging: pong
<jenda> tuxcrafte1: statistics are a way to make many many tiny truths into one big, big lie.
<jenda> :)
<tuxcrafte1> jeda: true
<jenda> Vista, to my observation, has had a positive influence on Linux adoption rather than negative.
<tuxcrafte1> jenda: but this source is the most accurate on the Internet, also with the website that shows how many computers are connected with the Internet you can calculate the number of Linux users. compair it with data of distrowatch and individual distros like ubuntu and I dont think you will get better data
<jenda> tuxcrafte1: I don't believe the actual numbers are dropping.
<tuxcrafte1> jenda: a lot of people waited to buy a new computer until vista, so when vista came out there ware a lot of new vista aka windows users so the linux markted share went odne
<tuxcrafte1> nu numbers are NOT dropping
<tuxcrafte1> i did not say that:-D
<tuxcrafte1> marked share is dropping
<tuxcrafte1> linux users are rising i think
<jenda> I also don't think the total numbers of computers are rising so much as to show such a drop in linux usage.
<tuxcrafte1> jenda: sorry to burst a way but i have to go directly back in 30 min
<jenda> and BTW, market share is a very inaccurate term, according to the Gnu ;)
<jenda> tuxcrafte1: no problem. I won't be here, thoguh.
<jenda> http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/words-to-avoid.html#Market
<tuxcrafte1> jenda: back
<tuxcrafte1> jenda: yes that link sound pretty much like stallman :-P
<tuxcrafte1> i also believe that philosophy come before business, But I strongly believe the to should not be separated and comes together
<toros> hi
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-marketing.log
<sladen> woo, the latest ubuntu news went out with a youtube linking pointing to soft pr0n
<dergringo> what the... ?
<beuno> sladen: whaaaat?
<beuno> where?
<beuno> sladen: just saw the youtube link... not sure its "soft pr0n", but it sure isn't mark...
<Flannel> While I see nothing that might be porn, I also don't think that clip is the right one.
<sladen> if anyone can look into (a) finding the right one  (b) fixing the wiki  (c) contacting youtube to see if they can assist
<beuno> sladen: removed it from the wiki and forums, thanks
<sladen> beuno: excellent
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-05-22
<Lipe_> hi guys
<Lipe_> anybody knows who is in charge of the fridge "coding"?
<Lipe_> I just found a little feature.
<poningru> hmm?
<Lipe_> the RSS feed is not added as <link rel="alternate" so firefox doesn't see the RSS feed only the atom
<poningru> oh hmm
<poningru> the guy I know who works on that isnt here
<poningru> maybe vorian knows
<vorian> whoa!
<vorian> know what?
<vorian> poningru, knows what?  :)
<poningru> 18:55:02]  <Lipe_> anybody knows who is in charge of the fridge "coding"?
<poningru> [18:56:11]  <Lipe_> I just found a little feature.
<poningru> [18:59:51]  <poningru> hmm?
<poningru> [19:05:42]  <Lipe_> the RSS feed is not added as <link rel="alternate" so firefox doesn't see the RSS feed only the atom
<vorian> ah
<vorian> #ubuntu-fridge-devel
<vorian> nope
<vorian> #ubuntu-fridge
<vorian> that one poningru ^
<poningru> Lipe_: ^
<vorian> :)
<Lipe_> is not importan is just a little detail that I saw while looking for the rss to parse
<Lipe_> thanks
<Flannel> Is it odd that ubuntu.com doesn't mention OSS anywhere?
<Madpilot> It doesn't, does it? The word 'free' appears several times on the front page, but connected to price, not rights
<boredandblogging> afraid that it might turn some people off?
<bordy240> why confuse the general populace?
<Flannel> Madpilot: Yeah.  Had a guy in #ubuntu ask me if Ubuntu was FOSS, and wanted a cite.  "About" just talks about FaiB.  Closest I could get was the announcement of 7.04, wherehey describe what Ubuntu is
<Madpilot> actually, 2nd line of text in the banner across the top: "The power of open source."
<Flannel> That's temporal though
<Flannel> and even then, is there any licensing stuff on the site?
<Flannel> the legal page says "some of these are under GPL and others"
<MenZa> juliux: Any status on those shirts?
<juliux> MenZa, yes
<MenZa> :o
<juliux> they are on there way to berlin
<juliux> and if you have payed you will get your shirts next week;)
<MenZa> I haven't; I still haven't received any note of them being done :)
<MenZa> e-mail me your PayPal account and the amount: lasse at havelund dot org
<MenZa> :)
* MenZa pokes juliux
<juliux> MenZa, they are done allready but i haven t seen the shirts yet;)
<MenZa> righr :)
<MenZa> right*
<MenZa> poke me when you have them :D
<juliux> MenZa, 30 for the shirts 6 for shipping so we have 36 
<MenZa> ahh
<MenZa> good, good
<juliux> Tm_T, ping
<toros> hi
<juliux> jenda, ping
<juliux> jenda, i need some more papers from you for the books
<somerville32> I. am. free.
<jenda> juliux: yikes!
<juliux> jenda, 
<jenda> juliux: I'm sorry for the trouble it's causing :/
<juliux> jenda, pls send me everything you have about your books
<juliux> jenda, i get an other letter from the custom
<BHSPitMonkey> somerville32, last day of school?
<jenda> juliux: I'm sure you don't want the 20-30 letters amazon sent me ;)
<jenda> juliux: or do you?
<juliux> jenda, the things for the last two book orders pls
<somerville32> BHSPitMonkey, no?
<jenda> BHSPitMonkey: I suspect not
<jenda> somerville32: welcome back, how are you? :)
<somerville32> BHSPitMonkey, Why do you ask?
<BHSPitMonkey> <somerville32> I. am. free.
<somerville32> jenda: Splendid! :D
<juliux> wb somerville32 
<juliux> good to see you somerville32 
<somerville32> BHSPitMonkey, Ah. No, I'm free from the hospital :P
<BHSPitMonkey> ah, also good.
<somerville32> Indeed.
<BHSPitMonkey> today was my last real day of class
<BHSPitMonkey> just final exams remain
<somerville32> Well, today was my last day of hospital <g>
<somerville32> Cody Somerville, February 8th 2007 - May 22nd 2007 - RIP @ Home
<somerville32> It has been 4 very boring months and now I shall celebrate by working extra hard on Ubuntu! Muhaha
<somerville32> I'm just glad it didn't make the 8 months mark which is just around the corner, lol
<somerville32> Er... 5
<Burgundavia> cool, welcome back
<somerville32> ty Burgundavia 
<somerville32> Something feels weird.
<beuno> somerville32: welcome back buddy
<somerville32> :)
<somerville32> beuno, thanks
<jenda> juliux: hmm, I'll do my best.
<juliux> jenda, thxs
<jenda> juliux: did I just send you a blank email?
<juliux> jenda, yes
<jenda> juliux: strange, thunderbird refuses to forward it...
<jenda> juliux: sent
<juliux> jenda, thxs
<jenda> (and my thanks to you, indeed)
<jenda> juliux: what's the total of books now?
<juliux> jenda, 8 here
<jenda> juliux: and 2 at customs?
<juliux> jenda, two packages at the custom
<jenda> ah, cool
<jenda> juliux: did a 3-pack of books arrive?
<juliux> jenda, not yet
<jenda> cool, that might mean it's sitting at customs
<juliux> perhaps
<jenda> Which would total at 12, and that's all that's needed.
<juliux> hehe
<jenda> I'm eternally in your debt.
<jenda> Which reminds me, you owe me money ;) But it's OK, I've paid for the stuff now, and don't need it - we can trade that once I'm in Dresden.
<juliux> jenda, we should ask pitti about the ubuntu meeting
<jenda> Definitely :)
<juliux> jenda, i have no stickers until now;)
<jenda> I already asked him before, but no particular dates were mentioned.
<jenda> juliux: And I don't have shirts, and yet I paid for them ;)
<juliux> hehe
<jenda> I got the stickers yesterday - the printer took a long time :(
<jenda> I'll bring them with me to Dresden.
<juliux> thats fine
<jenda> I think there was this case on bash.org where a guy said "I'm eternally in your bed" by accident ;)
<juliux> lol
<jenda> I'm entirely dead, so I'll retreat to bed... my own. Good night :)
<toros> re
<toros> What do you think about transalating the Ubuntu slogan: "Linux for human beings"?
<Burgundavia> hmm, slogans are an interesting problem
<toros> yeah
<toros> I am working for the hungarian loco team
<Burgundavia> ahh
<toros> and we talked about transalating the slogan into hungarian
<toros> but the problem is, that in Hungarian language, there is no expression for "human beings"
<Burgundavia> ahh
<toros> the hungarian world for this sound like "mankind"....
<Burgundavia> gender specific?
<Flannel> Burgundavia: is "mankind" gender specific in english?
<toros> no... de difference is in the feeling... the expression "human being" sound much more positive than "mankind"
<Burgundavia> ahh
<toros> so i translated it like "The friendly face of Linux"
<Burgundavia> hmm
<toros> which means more or less the same, that "Linux for Human beings"
<Burgundavia> I would run that whole thing past Canonical's trademark people
<toros> yeah, we will to do the same too...
<Burgundavia> sounds good
<Burgundavia> isn't translation fun :)
<toros> yeah, it is :)
<toros> and hungarian is a pretty special language... so it is very hard to translate english text into hungarian...
<toros> I am a copywriter at an advertising agency... so this is not the first slogan, that I translate :)
<Burgundavia> ahh
<toros> And in hungary, Ubuntu is very popular... I think, every 3rd hungarian linux user uses Ubuntu
<toros> and the guy, how translated Gnome, uses Ubuntu also... :)
<toros> so Ubuntu is THE LINUX in hungary :)
<Burgundavia> ahh
<Burgundavia> hey jono
<jono> hey
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-05-23
<beuno> Burgundavia: ping?
<Burgundavia> beuno: pong
<beuno> Burgundavia: can you look into my fridge access?
<beuno> still can't do anything other then login
<beuno> UWN#41 isn't on there  :(
<Burgundavia> ugh, right
<beuno> thanks  :D
<Burgundavia> don't know if I can do anything about the first
<beuno> Burgundavia: I sent an email to the guy who set it up, but he didn't reply
<Burgundavia> vid set it up
<Burgundavia> we are busy discussin the whole account setup procedure
<rjian> hello bueno
<bordy_away> how goes marketing monkeys?
<Burgundavia> beuno: on another note: DIY
<beuno> Burgundavia: yes, a meeting was held on sunday
<Burgundavia> ah, cool
<Burgundavia> and?
<beuno> well, Dan seems to have a whole new idea about it
<beuno> and it seems he had talked it over with jenda
<Burgundavia> ahh
<Burgundavia> are there logs?
<beuno> so I basically sat and saw them change the whole thing over to Drupal and dunno what else
<Burgundavia> ah
<beuno> Burgundavia: lemme fetch em
<beuno> anyway, as I see it right now, I'm completely out of that
<Burgundavia> ok
<Burgundavia> my primary interest is just getting it going
<Burgundavia> how that happens is pure gravy :)
<Burgundavia> oh, and keeping people happy and contributing
<beuno> Burgundavia: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ubuntu-marketing-2007-05-20.html
<rjian> hello everyone
<Burgundavia> hey rjian
<rjian> hello Burgundavia long time no chat hehe
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu: you need to talk to beuno or no cookies for you!
<elkbuntu> awww.. but i like cookies
<rjian> wow a cookies i love cookies 
<Burgundavia> yep
<rjian> wats new here?
<Burgundavia> not much
<rjian> Burgundavia: like what? 
<Burgundavia> UWN is ticking along, due to boredandblogging and beuno
<elkbuntu> beuno, PM if you can tolerate me being somewhat distracted by the shitstorm i stirred up
<rjian> cool. hehehe is there a planet blogs on marketing team of ubuntu?
<Burgundavia> not really
<beuno> elkbuntu: no hurry, just ping me one of these days when you have a few spare minutes
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu: feeding the new ubuntu users from the counter into the ubuntustats beuno is buidling
<elkbuntu> there's an RSS feed he might be able to use?
* rjian cant wait the new release of ubuntu-ph site..
<elkbuntu> a very poorly constructed one, mind you. i suck at xml
<elkbuntu> hey Burgundavia, were you aware they've discontinued the mystory thing?
<Burgundavia> nope
<rjian> hello beuno
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-05-24
<Burgwork> hmm, no beuno
<boredandblogging> hi Burgwork
<Burgwork> hey boredandblogging
<Burgwork> how goes the UWN rocking today?
<boredandblogging> just been putting some links the last couple of days, I'll start writing tonight and filling out the standard info
<Burgwork> cool
<Lipe_> hello everyone
<Lipe_> beuno, can we test the crons tomorrow?
<bordy> gah meatballhat's never around when I am! lol
<Burgundavia> right
<boredandblogging> Burgundavia: its early in the week still, but the UWN is looking a bit thin
<Burgundavia> I have some stuff
<Burgundavia> plus I can write about the UDS
<boredandblogging> cool
<Tm_T> juliux: pong
<Tm_T> hey, only 2(?) days later
<juliux> better 2days late as 2 years late;)
<juliux> hi jono 
<jono> hey
<Madpilot> morning jono 
<jono> hey
<jono> :)
<Madpilot> jono, was there any talk @ UDS about loco team hosting?
<Madpilot> Ubuntu Canada has been waiting a fairly long time to get things set up...
<jono> Madpilot: what have you done?
<jono> submitted an RT ticket?
<Madpilot> jono, we've got a ticket open, got a basic account, asked for a Drupal install, and are still waiting on that - long enough for Support Janitor to get irritating...
<jono> are you an approved team?
<Madpilot> yes
<Madpilot> approved as of Jan/07
<Madpilot> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+question/3297
* jenda waves at juliux
<jenda> juliux: do you have any plans for June that would rule out me turning up on the doorstep?
<jenda> I'm free 6/6 - 6/16, and then again towards the end of the month.
<juliux> jenda, what do you think about the 15. june?
<jenda> juliux: sounds good to me
<juliux> jenda, then we have to ask pitti;)
<jenda> juliux: I'll try to get a morning ride there and an evening/night ride back
<juliux> ok
<jenda> juliux: would you or should I?
<juliux> jenda, your task;)
<jenda> hehe, ok
<juliux> btw i will meet pittin in berlin at the linuxtag
<jenda> juliux: when's that?
<juliux> jenda, next week
<jenda> oh, pitti can't do it on 15.
<juliux> ask 16;)
<jenda> I can't on 16
<juliux> hm
<jenda> I asked about 14, and he can't, either.
<juliux> the week end bevor i am in hamburg
<jenda> yikes
<jenda> how about 26?
<juliux> we can do it during the week;)
<juliux> sounds good
<jenda> I don't mind weekdays
<jenda> juliux: I reserved a ticket for 26.
<juliux> ok
<jenda> juliux: Let's hope it works out ;)
<juliux> did you ask pitti?
<jenda> pitti says it's cool
<juliux> ok
<juliux> lets hope the wether is good this day
<jenda> 
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-marketing.log
<toros> hi
<jenda> hello toros 
<tsmithe> almost an hour late there jenda 
<jenda> tsmithe: :)
<jenda> tsmithe: I was hard at work.
<tsmithe> heh
<tsmithe> you not gonna fail again then?
<tsmithe> how's the translation?
<jenda> I now know all 150 forms of nouns in latin, most of the 300+ forms of pronouns, and know my way around verbs fairly well... now just some syntax and I can go to bed :)... 
<jenda> The translation is tucked in a safe place in my mind.
<jenda> I'll get back to it on 6/6 at the earliest.
<jenda> That day will also be my ubuntu membership anniversary :)
<tsmithe> :D
<jenda> I think I should buy myself a present or something ;)
<tsmithe> all the forms?!
<tsmithe> that's a lot
<tsmithe> i wish i was that good
<tsmithe> stupid school options
<jenda> I only know all forms of nouns.
* beuno is amazed at jenda's ability to memorize... stuff
<jenda> beuno: I suck at it :) latin is one thing... maybe the only thing I can memoriz.
<jenda> e.
<jenda> I usually don't remember what I was doing 10 seconds ago.
<beuno> jenda: you remembered your membership date!
<jenda> beuno: hehe
<tsmithe> i don't...
<tsmithe> it was in the easter holidays i think
<jenda> beuno: it's 6/6/6, and I found that out about a month ago :-D
<beuno> jenda: short term memory is a different thing, that's because of all the drinking...  :p
<jenda> beuno: I don't drink!
<jenda> ...much...
<jenda> ...anymore...
<jenda> ...usually...
<beuno> jenda: yes you do, you just don't remember  :p
<jenda> hahaha
<beuno> we should check logs to see how often you go off and drink, you'd be surprised  :D
<tsmithe> haha
<jenda> beuno: I don't boast about it on IRC ;)
<beuno> haha
<jenda> Lemme see... I had one beer yesterday... two on friday... three on wednesday before that... three on the other wednesday before that...
<jenda> That's not much by my standards :)
<jenda> jeez, not even one a day on average, more like half.
<jenda> meh... I now have to go allocate all those forms of pronouns to their meanings in my head.
<beuno> jenda: what size are those beers=
<jenda> beuno: half liter, of course :)
* beuno will have to see for himself when he goes to visit jenda
<beuno> I still don't know where I'm going after the 24th, when debconf ends
<beuno> I have about a week to float around
<beuno> (within a very very tight budget)
<beuno> and pargue still seems to be the best plan  :D
<jenda> wow :)
<jenda> beuno: I have a couch ;)
* beuno moves prague up on the list
<jenda> beuno: You're very welcome on it, if you don't mind sharing a room with me for the duration of your stay... as my apartment only has one room ;)
<jenda> However, it is in the center of Prague and has a very nice view of it :)
<Burgwork> I just put in a talk idea for Ubuntu live about marketing in the community
<Burgwork> lets see if they bite
<jenda> Burgwork: would be cool.
<jenda> Burgwork: will that stuff be recorded for online view, or at least logged in some way?
<Burgwork> I have no idea
<beuno> Burgwork: yeap, and try and get all that stuff on video this time, I haven't seen anything from UDS yet  :(
<Burgwork> there was no video
<beuno> jenda: I don't minda at all, would be great to visit prague for a couple of days
<beuno> Burgwork: exactly my point,  :p
<Burgwork> I know
<jenda> beuno: what dates are you thinking?
<beuno> big community, an event like that should be available for everyone
<jenda> beuno: I'm going to Dresden on 6/26
<beuno> jenda: probably 26th-28th?
<beuno> lol
<Burgwork> challenge is getting it working
<jenda> beuno: well... I'll be back in Prague at about 4 AM on the 27th :D
<Burgwork> somebody from the communtiy would need to step up and do it, basically
<beuno> Burgwork: the filming or editing?
<Burgwork> both
<beuno> jenda: I can adjust, I might go by london, I can idle there a bit more, or stay a day in warsaw, I haven't been there since 93'
<jenda> beuno: up to you :) I don't mind you being at my place in my absense, but I can't exactly welcome you here when I'm in Dresden :D
<beuno> Burgwork: editing is much easier, one person over there has to film and upload, I think an effort should be made in that sense, I get *a lot* of information from those kind of events
<Burgwork> lets talk about it for boston
* jenda will do his best to get to Boston
<Burgwork> we would need one video camera for each breakout room and one for the main hall
<beuno> jenda: we'll talk it over closer to the date, don't really want to complicate anything for you
<beuno> Burgwork: that would be super-mega-great
<Burgwork> then you would need to wire the asterisk server into the video stuff
<jenda> beuno: oh, it's not a problem at all - I can't wait to meet you :)
<jenda> beuno: it's good to know the people you work with.
<jenda> 
* jenda goes back to subj... conjugating.
<beuno> jenda: exactly my thoughts, I'm going to meet a few people from Ubuntu at debconf too (mark being one of them)
<beuno> have fun with that
<beuno> Burgwork: random videos (like http://www.kbglob.com/downloads/20060202_new-world-order_keybuk.ogg) are so useful on understanding how things are being developed
<Burgwork> that looks like an upstart talk
<Burgwork> the reality that most of the sessions are not talks
<Burgwork> they are round tables and thus hard to video
<beuno> Burgwork: right, I understand
<beuno> just wanted to poke someone who's closer those kinds of the events
<beuno> I can leave it alone now  :p
<boredandblogging> isn't there a UDS video on the fridge?
<beuno> boredandblogging: a very cute one, yes, but not really useful
<boredandblogging> true
<beuno> nice editing, nice song (by jono, I think)
<beuno> just doesn't really tell you what happened over there, what decisions where taken, and what ideas came up
<boredandblogging> right
<beuno> no one really blogged about it much either
<Burgwork> right, that is major flaw
<Burgwork> I had thought about that at the conference
<Burgwork> problem is, everybody is just so tired
<boredandblogging> if anyone cares, the ubuntu machines are finally up on the dell site
<Burgwork> yep, saw that
<Burgwork> http://www.ubuntu.com/
<boredandblogging> wow
<beuno> nice
<boredandblogging> but that picture is insanely big
<Burgwork> it is supposed to be
<jenda> whoa
<jenda> I'm not sure I like that - how long is it supposed to be up?
<beuno> Burgwork: maybe take along someone who would be willing to be there mainly to document the conference?  doesn't canonical pay for trip expenses to some of the atendees?
<Burgwork> yes, including myself
<Burgwork> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Fedora_Project_gets_a_web_face_lift
<beuno> Burgwork: well, maybe considering taking someone along who's role would be to document it the best he/she can, it would be of *so* much value to the community...
<Burgwork> ya, that totally makes sense
<Burgwork> it should be one or two people
<beuno> :D
<beuno> great, so will you poke the right people to make it happen?
<boredandblogging> beuno: are you volunteering :-P
<Burgwork> so what would a conference coverage team look like?
<Burgwork> we would need a roaming video camera, ala paul sladen
<beuno> boredandblogging: lol, no, I would absolutely hate having to travel for free, and meet all kinds of cool people and have to blog about it    :p
<boredandblogging> maybe some people to edit each days videos and post them before the next day's sessions start?
<Burgwork> yep
<beuno> Burgwork: yeap, video camera in hand, probably a recorder too, for sessions that can't ben filmed, notes, etc
<Burgwork> all sessions are recorded via asterisk
<beuno> and then yes, people that can edit each day, but the person there would have to make sure as much is transmited via any means to the team
<boredandblogging> might be a lot of video to transfer around if its edited off-site
<beuno> Burgwork: wouldn't recording via asterisk requiere constant internet access?
<Burgwork> not if the asterisk box is local
<Burgwork> we need pitivi to be working better
<Burgwork> the other issue is that reporters really need to be bouncing around, not in sessions
<beuno> Burgwork: network access then, sounds great, whenever available, but there should also be a portable camera
<beuno> Burgwork: exactly
<Burgwork> there is network access usually
<Burgwork> it has been getting better each conference
<Burgwork> need 3 minute power interviews at the end of the day
<beuno> well, we can draft up on a wiki page...
<Burgwork> that works
<beuno> and then present to to canonical, or whom ever takes the decisions on traveling sponsorship
<beuno> Burgwork: how does https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReportingOnConferences
<beuno> sound?
<Burgwork> ReportingUbuntuDevelopmentConferences
<beuno> okidoke, I'll start drafting it
<Burgwork> if we can get a solid plan and somebody will to do it, I can push with jono to get somebody sponsored to it
<beuno> Burgwork: I'd *love* to do it, I'll work on the draft, but if anyone else does it, I'm happy too, I just want to know what goes on  :D
<Burgwork> have you ever asked for sponsorship?
<beuno> Burgwork: nope, never thought I had a reason to
<Burgwork> heh
<Burgwork> back in about 20 minutes
<beuno> I wasn't even sure there was sponsorship
<beuno> Burgwork: k
<Burgwork> back now
<beuno> Burgwork, started mocking up the spec: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReportingUbuntuDevelopmentConferences
<Burgwork> cool
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-05-25
<beuno> Burgwork: take a peek at it, I think I added most of what was in my head on there
<Burgwork> ok, cool
<beuno> Burgwork: I was thinking of having a quick interview with you for this issue of UWN related to your nomination (and approval) for CC, quick one, 4 or 5 questions, I'm going to do that with all of the new ones, but I thought since your the one I have the closest...
<Burgwork> right
<Burgwork> funny, given I am being interviewed at this very moment for our internal newsletter
<beuno> I'll email the questions to you today or tomorrow, sound good?
<beuno> Burgwork: "internal newsletter"?
<Burgwork> the one Userful sends to our customers
<beuno> well you seem to be popular these days then  :p
<Burgwork> indeed
<Burgwork> hmm, google just pinged me asking if I wanted to interview with them
<beuno> Burgwork: "the big one"
<boredandblogging> wow
<Burgwork> apparently they are looking for coders, of which I am not one
<jenda> Burgwork: that sentence seems quite coded to me ;)
<beuno> Burgwork: I think some recruiters are taking information about people from Ubuntu, since I got membership, I've been aproached several times with job offers
<boredandblogging> should that be advertised as a perk of membership?
<Burgwork> possibly
<Burgwork> and I do highly suspect they look through such lists
<boredandblogging> that would motivate some people
<Burgwork> possibly
<beuno> Burgwork: I would say almost 100% they do, I got them in my @ubuntu address
<Burgwork> "become and Ubuntu member and be scouted by Google!"
<Burgwork> however, they emailed my @gmail.com addy, not the ubuntu.com one
<beuno> Burgwork: maybe you have that one as a "preferred" one in launchpad?
<Burgwork> I wonder if they screenscrape sf.net, LP, etc, looking for top contributors
<Burgwork> anyway, Google is the black abyss
<Burgwork> go there and you are never heard from again
<beuno> ha, yes, I've heard that many times
<Burgwork> only a relatively few end up working on open source projects
<beuno> the only example I can think of is Mozilla, most of the top dogs are paid by Google
<boredandblogging> think they have started releasing some of their mysql hacks recently
<beuno> boredandblogging: yeap, and made they fed a LOT of wine patches when they released Picasa under Linux
<beuno> but in comparison to the amount of open source people they hire, they do give very little back I think
<boredandblogging> true, but the PR of them using Ubuntu and OSS to run all their stuff is nice
<Burgwork> again, only a select few
<boredandblogging> yeah
<Burgwork> those they hire for specific open source projects, like the mozilla people, or the samba or the linux kernel people
<Burgwork> everybody else disappears into the maw
<beuno> yeap yeap, that's very true
<Burgwork> beuno: interview answers sent
<Burgwork> now I am off home
<beuno> Burgwork: thank you very much
<beuno> I'll be doing the same in a bit
<Burgundavia> hmm, no beuno
<Burgundavia> beuno: have you seen the Catalonian UWN page?
<Burgundavia> beuno: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/UWNreport?action=diff
<beuno> Burgundavia: no, there is a UWN in catalan?
<Burgundavia> anyway, need to eat
<beuno> how did you come across that?   did anyone send it or did you just bump into it?
<beuno> well, we hace our "Team of the Week"
<Burgundavia> the latter
<beuno> heh, funny he went through all that work and didn't contact me...
<Burgundavia> or mysefl
<Burgundavia> very odd
<jenda> juliux: cwap
<juliux> jenda, ?
<jenda> juliux: they just wrote up an exam I have to attend on 26/6
<juliux> oh no
<jenda> juliux: would 27 work for you?
<juliux> sure
<jenda> Great, I'll ask pitti.
<jenda> juliux: pitti has taekwondo on wednesday - he'd prefer friday the 29th.
<jenda> juliux: how's that day with you?
<juliux> fine
<beuno> jenda: where are we going on a trip to?     :p
<jenda> beuno: come to think of it... you could just as well drop by in Dresden, too :)
<juliux> beuno, we have a small airport here;)
<jenda> beuno: although, i'll be arriving there at 3AM and leaving at 2AM, so...
<beuno> yay!  Dresden!
<beuno> jenda: how are you going?  plane?
<jenda> beuno: Student Agency bus :)
<beuno> I might be able to go to prague, then to dresden, then go back to Madrid
<jenda> beuno: I don't suppose you have an ISIC card? Dresden and back on the same bus as me would then cost you $35 USD
<jenda> juliux: what do you think about that?
<beuno> jenda: I don't think I do, no, what would the regular fee be?  what would be do in dresden besides meet cool people?  (I assume there's a purpose for the trip?)
<beuno> not that Im picky, just curious  :p
<jenda> beuno: I'm picking up about 12 gigantic organic chemistry books for my friends.
<jenda> beuno: also taking some stickers there and some shirts back.
<jenda> regular fee... lemme see...
<juliux> jenda, about what?
<jenda> juliux: about beuno coming along :) We would have a truly international meeting, then :)
<juliux> why not
<beuno> well, I've got about 6 or 7 days to wonder around, so everything sounds pretty good to me  :D
<beuno> I'll be all hyped afeter debconf, might be good to get back into the Ubuntu spirit   :D
<jenda> beuno: I'll ask them today about the price of an on-the-spot-bought-full-price-ticket
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> ok
<jenda> now... off to latin exam.
<jenda> This sounds like great fun :-D
<beuno> jenda: good luck
<jenda> thanks 
* beuno waits patiently for his pbuilder enviroment to finish building
<jenda> beuno: I think the ticket would be about $50, then.
<jenda> it can be pulled down to the $35 if I buy it straight away - but there is no option to cancel it later.
<jenda> bah
<jenda> I should be running.
<jenda> Laters
<jenda> :)
<beuno> jenda: doesn't sound like much, especially since that will leave me half way back to where I ahve to end up
<beuno> jenda: go, have "fun"
<jenda> beuno: ah
<jenda> beuno: I was talking about a return ticket
<jenda> beuno: one-way will be cheaper.
<beuno> jenda: go, we'll talk later, it's a holiday here today, I'm here all day  :p
<jenda> should be pretty close to half :)
<jenda> ok, ok, ok :)
<jenda> beuno: yo
<ukubuntu> Hi All, quick Q - I appreciate it is a big step having DELL on board, but should the http://www.ubuntu.com/ homepage have such an advert without saying that it is an advertisement, and did Canonical/Ubuntu gain revenue from it?
<jenda> beuno: Are you under 26 years of age? I'll assume you are - that makes $20 for a fixed ticket or $25 for a movable/refundable one. The fixed ticket also has to be bought 30 days ahead... which means monday. I bought meself an open ticket...
<jenda> ukubuntu: I'm afraid that's not a question for the Marketing Team...
<jenda> ukubuntu: I've been wondering the same myself.
<ukubuntu> thanks jenda, can you tell me who to ask?
<jenda> ukubuntu: AFAIK, it hasn't been discussed with the community and is a purely commercial decision. However, it advertises computers with Ubuntu, so I suppose it supports the project too.
<jenda> ukubuntu: matthew nuzum is the best man to ask.
<ukubuntu> thank you, I will go looking
<elkbuntu> then you get into 'why not advertise system76'
<Madpilot> because there's no actual partnership between Canonical & S76, AFAIK
<jenda> Well, I think that it should have been discussed with the community, if it's to be on ubuntu.com.
<elkbuntu> guys, check the front page now
<elkbuntu> err.. i've been misreading sorry
<elkbuntu> only just noticed it
<elkbuntu> and by gawd that is big :-/
<elkbuntu> that thing takes up my ENTIRE screen
<jenda> jono: any idea how long that humongous Dell advertisement is intended to hang on ubuntu.com?
<jono> hey jenda
<jenda> yo 
<jono> no idea
<toros> hi
<jenda> toros: yo
<yarddog> good morning
<toros> morning? I just finished my second lunch... :)
<yarddog> its 06:42 here :)
<toros> 6:42? I can't move before 8.30 a.m.
<toros> I am just unable to do it :)
<yarddog> heh, i have to be at work at 8am
<toros> And I nead about 15 minutes to really controll my movement :)
<yarddog> i need an hour
<toros> I have to be at work at 9.30
<yarddog> i get off work at 16.30
<yarddog> i think that is about 9.30 utc?
<yarddog> err wait
<yarddog> 23.30
<yarddog> i get home about midnight UTC time
<yarddog> i didnt know i worked nights, lol
<toros> :)
<toros> i live in central-europe, (CET zone)
<yarddog> i am in new mexico, usa, MST zone
<yarddog> i think that is -7 UTC
<yarddog> or -6
<yarddog> not sure
<toros> according to google, UTC-7
<yarddog> ahh
* yarddog hugs google
<yarddog> so are you UTC+x?
<toros> UTC+2 in summer
<toros> UTC+1 in winter
<yarddog> so we're probably -6 in the winter then
<yarddog> im getting confused, its too early
<yarddog> :P
<yarddog> its almost 16.00 where you are at now?
<toros> 14:53
* yarddog blinks
* yarddog sighs
<yarddog> i need more coffee :)
<yarddog> ok, so you're 8 hours ahead of me :)
<yarddog> i wish my 8 hours were over with at work already
<yarddog> well, im off, have a good 'evenin' :)
<toros> ok
<toros> bye :)
<bordy> meatballhat, you're alive
<meatballhat> bordy: virtually, yesh....    ;-)
<bordy> lol.
<jenda> meatballhat!
<jenda> :)
<meatballhat> jenda: ! :)  howdeeee
<jenda> meatballhat: I'm not really here ;)
<tsmithe> yes, he's 'studying'
<meatballhat> jenda: the Czech apparition
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> tsmithe: actually, today I'm just getting ready to study :)
<tsmithe> ok. he's `translating`
<jenda> I had latin exam today... dunno if I passed yet...
<jenda> nah :)
<tsmithe> pah
<jenda> I'm downloading study-stuff to take with me, because I'm going outta town for the weekend. I have two exams at the end of next week: Politology and Constitutional Law.
<tsmithe> oh how fascinating
<jenda> very 
<beuno> jenda: so there isn't much difference between buying it now and closer to the date?
<jenda> beuno: for the open ticket, there is no difference.
<jenda> beuno: or you can buy... make me buy... the fixed which is $5 cheaper.
<jenda> It's better to buy ahead anyway, because the bus could also fill up.
<jenda> But if you get the open ticket, we'll have the option of changing the time/date.
<beuno> jenda: alright, lemme see now what it would cost me to get ober to prague...
<jenda> do dat
<jenda> 
<boredandblogging> Burgundavia, Burgwork: ping
<Burgundavia> boredandblogging: pong
<boredandblogging> i've got family visiting this weekend, not sure how much I'll be able to help with the UWN, just a fyi
<Burgundavia> no worries
<Burgundavia> I have free time, so I can work on it
<Burgundavia> thanks for all the work previous
<boredandblogging> cool
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-05-26
<yarddog> hi
<Burgundavia> hey yarddog
<Burgundavia> what can I do for you?
<toros> hi
<yarddog> morning
<toros> re
<juliux> Tm_T, ping
<jenda> yo, juliux 
<juliux> hey jenda 
<jenda> juliux: I now have an open ticket to Dresden :)
<juliux> jenda, cool
<jenda> Currently planned arrival at 3 AM June 29 and departure at 2 AM June 30.
<jenda> Student agency only offers insane times like that ;)
<jenda> On the bright side, it only cost about 26
<juliux> that is a cool time;)
<joejaxx> Hello all I am going through bug #115565 where I am changing the default index page to reflect Ubuntu and not the current debian content on there
<joejaxx> but there is a questionable line in the middle of the About this page section that i thought you all could help out with
<joejaxx> basically it says:
<joejaxx> This computer has installed the Debian GNU/Linux operating system, but it has nothing to do with the Debian Project. Please do not contact the Debian Project about it.
<joejaxx> in order to change that i need to find the right balance of words between to not report webserver content disputes and but yes we do want you to submit bugs on this package
<joejaxx> since -marketing is about the image of ubuntu i was wondering if you all could help with the wording :)
<joejaxx> well if anyone thinks they can help just ping me
<beuno> joejaxx: maybe start a thread in the mailing list?
<beuno> seems like a topic which needs some discussion
<Tm_T> juliux: pong
<juliux> Tm_T, your shirts are ready
<Tm_T> juliux: poke Myrtti
<juliux> myrtti ?
<Tm_T> yup
<juliux> ok
<Tm_T> I'm losing net again ->
<juliux> Tm_T, not good
<Burgundavia> ==== meeting in 10 minutes ====
<Burgundavia> ==== meeting in #ubuntu-meeting now ====
<Burgundavia> hey johnlittle
<johnlittle> Hiya
<johnlittle> Burgundavia did you get my email?
<Burgundavia> I did
<johnlittle> great. What's on the agenda today?
<Burgundavia> let me get it on the wiki page
<Burgundavia> gerr1: welcome. We just hit your item
<gerr1> i thought the chat was on this channel?
<Burgundavia> we are in #ubuntu-meeting
<Burgundavia> gerr1: ^
<txwikinger> Burgundavia: I have a question you might have an answer to
<Burgundavia> shoot
<txwikinger> We have some discussions at kubuntu-de.org how wie can contribute best to the UWN more than just translating it
<txwikinger> Any direction that helps is needed the most
<Burgundavia> well, we are always looking for cool stories about what people are doing with Ubuntu
<Burgundavia> merely publicizing the -submissions mailingn list is a great start
<txwikinger> yep.. I have already subscribed to it
<txwikinger> and I will definitely relay this information
<Burgundavia> there are two parts to the UWN: the grunt writing each week and then the extra stories
<Burgundavia> one piece that really needs somebody is the changes to Gutsy
<txwikinger> ok..
<txwikinger> we have some people participating in a linux exibition in Berlin next week
<Burgundavia> linuxtag?
<txwikinger> yes
<Burgundavia> a report from linuxtag woudl rock
<txwikinger> ok.. I will suggets that
<txwikinger> I won't be there myself since I am in UK, but I will try to get someone else to get something together and translate it
<Burgundavia> anyway, A is telling me I need to get out of the house
<txwikinger> ok.. I will get those things in our discussion and if there is something else, y'all know where to find me :D
<Burgundavia> indeed
<txwikinger> talk to you later, thanks
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-05-27
<beuno> hey Burgundavia, how was the meeting?
<rjian> hello beuno 
<beuno> hey rjian
<Burgundavia> god'
<Burgundavia> good, rather
<mrmonday> hi all
<Burgundavia> hey mrmonday
<mrmonday> I'm trying to decide if i should add #ubuntu-marketing to my auto join list
<mrmonday> I'm not sure if it would be any use though
<Burgundavia> absolutely
<Burgundavia> lots of what we discuss here covers FC
<Burgundavia> I don't really view FC as seperate from the marketing team anyway
* mrmonday adds #ubuntu-marketing
<mrmonday> added
* mrmonday gasps
<mrmonday> BTW if any of you are interested there are logs of the FCM meeting
<mrmonday>  You can find logs of Full Circle Magazines meetings at - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuMagazine/FullCircleMeetingLogs
<mrmonday> copied from the bot
<mrmonday> boredandblogging, are you there?
<jenda> Burgwork: Sorry, I couldn't make the meeting.
<jenda> I'll be more back on track after June 6, and fully sometime during the summer.
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> jenda: we need to get more mods for ubuntu-marketing ml. I am getting worn out of being the only one moderating...500+ emails in the queue...only reason being that the mod emails got picked off as spam by gmail
<jenda> nixternal: hrmm?
<jenda> whoa
<jenda> :)
<nixternal> holy cow
<jenda> I just looked in ;)
<nixternal> heh, I just finished cleaning out 2000+ emails from gmail spam filters that weren't spam
<jenda> yeauch
<jenda> nixternal: I'd vouch more for the permanent solution of no-external-emails
<nixternal> all of the moderator emails for -doc and -marketing, a tond of ubuntu and kde emails
<jenda> nixternal: sending a bounce would be just appropriate.
<nixternal> jenda: I would to..and now that you said that I am going to do it to the Ubuntu Chicago team
<jenda> BTW, gmail won't filter if you add it to your contacts.
<nixternal> orly
<jenda> yep
<nixternal> thanks for letting me know that
<jenda> no prob
<nixternal> I need to start going through and adding them as contacts then
<nixternal> I was cussing Google just a few minutes ago
<jenda> nixternal: the last time I asked Jane Silber to do it that way, she din't really like the idea...
<nixternal> I was going to go to my friends house who works on gmail for Google in Chicago, and punch him
<jenda> OTOH, that was about a year ago :)
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> that works, too
<nixternal> well, if she don't like the idea, tell her to help start moderating :)
<jenda> Well, not sure if it works, but it's an option.
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> OK, I'll drop her another email.
<nixternal> see, this whole week I thought someone else stepped up and was moderating because I didn't get any emails..I was like hell ya this rocks
<nixternal> then I checked gmail and seen over 1000+ sitting in the queue...I was like ouch
<nixternal> I am going to go watch the Tux500 car crash...back in a bit :)
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> nixternal: yeah, sorry, I haven't been able to mod it for the past er... few months :)
<txwikinger> when did it crash?
<jenda> email sent
<bordy> gl on the rain up at indy
* txwikinger is going to look at the radar
<txwikinger> Doesn't look like rain atm
<nixternal> I told you
<nixternal> the Linux car just crashed
<nixternal> haha
<txwikinger> you are prophetic nixternal
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> I called it didn't I?
<txwikinger> yes you did
<nixternal> wow
<poningru_> ...
<mrmonday> hi all
<beuno> mornin'
<Burgundavia> nixternal: yay for failed marketing attempts
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> I only called it from day one
<nixternal> my nephew and niece just left, and they were saying "Happy Feet"
<nixternal> I thought that was funny..they argued it wasn't Linux, it was Happy Feet
<Burgundavia> right
<Vorian> porc::inca::dito::love
<Burgundavia> hmm?
<tsmithe> lol
<Vorian> hi tsmithe 
<tsmithe> hi Vorian 
<Vorian> That will eternally be funny to me.
<tsmithe> lol
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-05-19
<juliux_> hi
<juliux_> we will have ubuntu community marketing session during uds
<cody-somerville> Was that a question or a statement?
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-05-20
<pwnguin> yama: did my comment crush your website?
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-05-22
<Mike_Feravolo> Maybe some one can tell me how to find out what email address that i signed up for the marketing list is
<Mike_Feravolo> i keep getting my messages bounced back
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<smallfoot-> hey can you make a page that teaches users how to market ubuntu
<smallfoot-> if i say "hey get ubuntu", people say "why?" and im like shit, i dont know
<smallfoot-> sometimes people say untrue thing like "ubuntu is faster than window" then i try it, and its slower than windows
<smallfoot-> they say "ubuntu is more easy than windows", i try, and its difficult to use and crash and many things dont works
<smallfoot-> they say "ubuntu is more stable than window" and it crash
<smallfoot-> they say "ubuntu is more secure than windows", but it doesnt have disk encryption like Vista has
<smallfoot-> they say "ubuntu dont get virus", but its because nothing works in ubuntu, so virus cant work too
<pep> [15:28] <smallfoot-> th?ey say "ubuntu is more secure than windows", but it doesnt have disk encryption like Vista has
<pep> [15:29] <smallfoot-> they say "ubuntu dont get virus", but its because nothing works in ubuntu, so virus cant work too
<pep> I don't want to hurt your feelings
<pep> but learn a little more about the funciotning of an operating system... inform yourself before saying wrong things
<pep> ever heard of truecrypt?
<smallfoot-> yes, and ubuntu dont have truecrypt
<smallfoot-> go look in repository, it dont have it
<smallfoot-> and Vista has BitLocker Drive Encryption, you can encrypt WHOLE disk, in Ubuntu you cant even protect your home directory
<pep> it does
<pep> sudo apt-get isntall truecrypt
<pep> oh my god
<pep> don't say things like that
<pep> you know what an alternate cd is?
<pep> take a look at how "bad" ubuntu is: http://news.softpedia.com/news/Encrypted-Ubuntu-7-10-68383.shtml
<smallfoot-> Package truecrypt is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<smallfoot-> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<smallfoot-> is only available from another source
<smallfoot-> E: Package truecrypt has no installation candidate
<smallfoot-> apt-get say no truecrypt
<smallfoot-> $ dpkg -l "*truecrypt*"
<smallfoot-> No packages found matching *truecrypt*.
<pep> which version of ubuntu do you have?
<smallfoot-> 8.04
<pep> ok
<pep> I just checked
<pep> it used to be there
<pep> we took it out
<smallfoot-> yeah but its not
<pep> http://www.truecrypt.org/downloads.php
<smallfoot-> install from outside repository is difficult
<smallfoot-> and i want full disk encryption, not just a little encrypted file or volume, i want ALL encrypted
<pep> it is what you have been doing all the time on windows... we're not talking about compiling here...
<smallfoot-> and i want use normal cd, not have to use a alternative cd that i dont have, which has text install instead of graphics
<pep> it is a precompiled .deb
<pep> well you can, then use truecrypt
<smallfoot-> oh good
<pep> now listen
<pep> if you're here to troll and say how bad it is and how you're too lazy to figure out how a new OS works, you may as well leave. We're not here to satisfy your need of complaining about Ubuntu.
<smallfoot-> oh ok
<pep> needless to say that it was not at all constructive what you said
<smallfoot-> but can you make a webpage that teaches ubuntu users how promote ubuntu to other people, i say "get ubuntu its free!!!! FREEDOM!!!" and they get scared of me, or they say widnows came free with their computer
<pep> ^^
<smallfoot-> and if say "get ubuntu its open source!!", they say "open sauce?? what is this, i dont care"
<pep> hang on I'll look, I think this existed... there is a "marketing-guide" or similar prepared or already out...
<pep> smallfoot-: well then you have to explain why they should care... just take soem time to explain it all... like we all do :)
<pep> I wouldn't care too if I had never heard of it :)
<smallfoot-> and sometimes i see other people post in forum "Ubuntu is the absolutely best operating system ever, its much faster and stable than Windows and much easier, and its 100% secure, its impossibel get virus, and you get more FSP in CS!" then ppl are like "wow, this must be good" and they get it, then their hardware dont work like Wi-Fi and they say "hey, this ubuntu sucks! you tricked me!"
<smallfoot-> the ubuntu marketing guys need to make a marketing-guide webpage maybe on ubuntu wiki that teaches users how to correctly promote it
<pep> and? id you explain to them that it was a community based project also? that if their wifi bugs, they should try and get help, nd if it is a real bug they can report and we'll fix it?
<pep> yeah I'll check on that page.. hang on
<pep> smallfoot-: https://launchpad.net/spreadubuntu
<pep> smallfoot-: http://doc.ubuntu.com/~marketing/spreadubuntu/
<pep> the best is still to read an re-read the official descriptions why Ubuntu is good. and most of all: understand them thouroughly!
<pep> the more you use ubuntu yourself, the more you will be able to talk about it and convince people.
<smallfoot-> yeah maybe someone have different need, like if i promote to susy14 who likes to chat on msn or to csboy16 who like play game, or if i promote to Mr. John Applegate 43 who is the CEO of Applegate Solutions Inc, or if i promote to school or library
<pep> yes, got to think about that when you talk to soemone about ubuntu
<smallfoot-> yeah should be a guide
<smallfoot-> why is no spreadubuntu.com?
<pep> it is planned
<pep> you can participate if you want to see it standing :)
<smallfoot-> i dont knows how
<pep> learn website making... html/css/php... or easier... just participate to the wiki, no great skills neede for that...
<pep> it wil be done when somebody takes the time to do it.
<smallfoot-> well i can download Drupal, it is what spreadfirefox.com uses
<smallfoot-> then install that
<pep> if you want to make  a standalone .com site maybe use drupal, yes... see https://launchpad.net/spreadubuntu for info...
<smallfoot-> i dont want make standalone .com, i want put on spreadubuntu.com
<pep> spreadubuntu.com is a domain name... and it doesn't exist...
<pep> I was talking about a standalonde website, as in "not in the ubuntu wiki"
<smallfoot-> spreadubuntu.com does exist
<smallfoot-> but it redirect to ubuntu.com
<pep> ah
<pep> cool
<smallfoot-> yeah so we must put drupal on it, and make it same like spreadfirefox.com
<smallfoot-> cuz that is what they use
<smallfoot-> and their site is successful
<pep> yes... actually a site needs tobe made, then the domain name will be linked to it....
<pep> but if you're serious to participate in this, mail the list...
<smallfoot-> there is a mailing lists?
<pep> yes
<pep> this is ubuntu-markting :)
<pep> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=213606 there has already been a lot of talk about this project..
<pep> and the list is in the topic
<pep>  /topic
<smallfoot-> oh
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-05-23
 * johnc4510 asks if there is a reason he's getting this msg when trying to log into the wiki?
<johnc4510> The authentication database is temporarily unavailable. Anonymous access only.
<johnc4510> i can log in on my laptop
<johnc4510> but not my desktop
<johnc4510> :<
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-05-18
<olive> We did it again. Ubuntu-Party (Paris/FRANCE) received 4000 visitors this weekend.
<pep> :)
<pep> still up this late? ;)
<olive> sorry, I'm french and I don't anderstand your question, pep 
<pep> encore debout à un heure aussi tardive? :)
<pep> remarque moi aussi ^^
<olive> merci :) Non, plus pour très longtemps
<pep> moi non plus, jvais pas tarder
<pep> jviens de m'inscrire sur identi.ca
<pep> pas mal la synchro par jabber
<kingsofleon> hi anyone ehere?
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-05-19
<kokonuter> hello, is there anyone available?
<kokonuter> It would be great if anyone could give me a site or a simple chart that shows some websites, enterprises, etc using ubuntu on their servers...
<BHSPitMonkey> canonical. hopefully
<kokonuter> what?
<Kangarooo> yes I would also like to see that BHSPitMonkey kokonuter
<quesh> http://www.ubuntu-party.org/4000-visiteurs-a-lubuntu-party-de-paris/2009/05/
<quesh> if you speak french
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-05-20
<Takyoji> Is there any hope in the next 2 months (for example) of the marketing team becoming more active?
<Takyoji> or is there just no goals and such set yet?
<Flannel> Takyoji: sounds good!
<Takyoji> I was asking a question. :P
<Hellow> lol
<Takyoji> I just shoved around the Ubuntu Minnesota LoCo team tonight via the mailing list, in hope to get it more active. I may do the same to the marketing team as well. xP
<Takyoji> (in terms of suggestions to get the team active again, or at least IRC-wise)
<Takyoji> Like perhaps brainstorming sessions..
<Takyoji> Every other week we could have a day where we'd simply try to make at least one new promotional material
<Flannel> Takyoji: Minnesota?  Isn't Mr Yarusso a part of that?
<Takyoji> Yes, Anthony Yarusso is the leader of it
<Takyoji> I wrote a message to the whole team of potential ideas that could be expanded on, and questions. And a set date to discuss ideas for what to do in the team, along with basic goals.
<Takyoji> It just seems like all the Ubuntu groups are a little stagnant. :P
<Takyoji> Isn't there a team that supposedly has open lectures over IRC of Linux-related things, or?
<Takyoji> Because even that also seems dead I believe
<Takyoji> Someone needs to start going around shoving people along to do things, and to be a team cheerleader as I perceive it pretty much. :P
<Takyoji> Unless if I'm misinformed
<Takyoji> and delusional
<Flannel> I wasn't aware it had fallen out of activity.
<Flannel> Takyoji: About... what, a year ago?  We had some marketing meetings.  It'd probably be good to reread those and pick up where they left off, instead of starting from scratch again.
<Takyoji> ahh, true
<Flannel> Takyoji: Team activity ebbs and flows.  That's a normal aspect of these sorts of things.
<Takyoji> Sorry to cut you off a little, but I suppose I need to leave about now. About two weeks and I'll be free to help with things more closely.
<Flannel> (mind you, I'm not saying they aren't stagnant, but just because there's a gap, doesn't mean anything)
<Flannel> No worries.
<Takyoji> It's probably just a busy time of year for everyone
<Takyoji> And off I go
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-05-24
<johnc4510> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available:
<johnc4510> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue143
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-05-24
<Tm_T> hi all
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-05-23
<quesh> yo
<quesh> where can i found the source (pdf,svg) of the generic banners ?
<UndiFineD> quesh, most I found was up on the wiki, or there may be LP sources ?
<quesh> http://design.canonical.com/brand/A.%20Brand_Communication_Guide_v1.pdf << page 48
<UndiFineD> no time now, I am in a meeting
<quesh> if you have a fb account http://www.facebook.com/ubuntuparty
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-05-25
 * Linden940 is away: going to go into the land of never mind this is not the place to say =P
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-05-28
 * Linden940 is away: going to take a nap for around 9hours
 * Linden940 is back (gone 16:55:27)
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-05-29
<stjohnmedrano> good day everyone
#ubuntu-marketing 2012-05-25
<isabud> hello
<isabud> Someone there to fix Bug #1?
#ubuntu-marketing 2015-05-20
<Ed__> hi there
#ubuntu-marketing 2015-05-21
<MooDoo> hello all
